# Does baby need Egyptian passport to leave?



## cjm15

Hi everybody, 

Can I ask for some advice and previous expereinces from anyone who had their child in Egypt and then travelled to the UK/Europe? 

My baby was born in Egypt and fully registered here as well as with the British Embassy and we have also now received her British passport, when we leave Egypt (with my Egyptian husband as he is travelling with us) will she be able to use her British passport as there is no visa and the passport won't have been registered as she has not entered the country? Is it easier to get her an Egyptian passport and use that to leave here and enter the UK on her British one?! Hope that makes sense! 

Any help/advice is appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## alexvw

I have no idea about details, but I know, that it will be hard to leave the country with the UK passport without visa. Friends had a baby just before the revolution and were almost not allowed to evacuate, because the baby didn't have the stamp :S.

I think it's no problem to leave Egypt with the Egyptian passport and enter the UK with the British one.


----------



## alexvw

Or, of course, you get her a regular visa in her UK passport at Mugamma.


----------



## SHendra

cjm15 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Can I ask for some advice and previous expereinces from anyone who had their child in Egypt and then travelled to the UK/Europe?
> 
> My baby was born in Egypt and fully registered here as well as with the British Embassy and we have also now received her British passport, when we leave Egypt (with my Egyptian husband as he is travelling with us) will she be able to use her British passport as there is no visa and the passport won't have been registered as she has not entered the country? Is it easier to get her an Egyptian passport and use that to leave here and enter the UK on her British one?! Hope that makes sense!
> 
> Any help/advice is appreciated, thanks in advance


My lad was born in Egypt and I was told by the British Embassy in order to travel he would have to leave on an Egyptian passport then use his British one in landing in UK or anywhere in europe. However by reading here before after that if you go back to Egypt you then could just use the British one etc.

To get the Egyptian passport for your child is easy it takes no more than a couple of days! Your husband should know the in's and out of that since he would have his! He would just need the Egyptian birth certificate and passport photos. It's pretty straight forward for him to do!


----------



## marimar

Hi, I agree with SHendra, I am travelling to the UK with my two children (who both have British passports), but my husband is going to get them both Egyptian passports before we go as its much cheaper and easier than trying to go the visa route. Its something your husband can do, without you needing to go with him because my husband is going to get my Egyptian passport for me too without me actually having to be there and queue up etc.


----------



## GM1

marimar said:


> Hi, I agree with SHendra, I am travelling to the UK with my two children (who both have British passports), but my husband is going to get them both Egyptian passports before we go as its much cheaper and easier than trying to go the visa route. Its something your husband can do, without you needing to go with him because my husband is going to get my Egyptian passport for me too without me actually having to be there and queue up etc.


Why do (half) Egyptian children have to go the visa route? My daughter, who is now almost 16 years old , traveled always with me on my Dutch passport (not possible anymore) and last year she had her own Dutch passport, no visa required because she has an Arabic name. She has an Egyptian birth certificate, but we never take it with us; she doesn't have an Egyptian passport.

Why do you, Marimar, need an Egyptian passport?

Also for the topic starter:

Please have a look at these topics: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...gypt/65437-uk-expat-baby-paperwork-egypt.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/44881-childbirth-egypte.html


----------



## marimar

GM1 said:


> Why do (half) Egyptian children have to go the visa route? My daughter, who is now almost 16 years old , traveled always with me on my Dutch passport (not possible anymore) and last year she had her own Dutch passport, no visa required because she has an Arabic name. She has an Egyptian birth certificate, but we never take it with us; she doesn't have an Egyptian passport.
> 
> Why do you, Marimar, need an Egyptian passport?


Me and my children are getting Egyptian passports because it will mean we no longer need to obtain a visa on entry or travelling around Egypt. The laws are always changing and what is possible now may no longer be in the future. Before the laws were changed my husband would have been able to put them on his passport but this is no longer possible so they need passports of their own.


----------



## marimar

GM1 said:


> Also for the topic starter:
> 
> Please have a look at these topics: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...gypt/65437-uk-expat-baby-paperwork-egypt.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/44881-childbirth-egypte.html



Also be aware that these above posts were from 2010, a lot of rules and laws may have changed since then.


----------



## GM1

@ Marimar:
If you are married to an Egyptian you can have a 5year residency and you will not need any visa!

But as an Egyptian, you will loose your foreign (in your case your British) rights in Egypt, and only the Egyptian law will be applicable in Egypt.

Also in Holland they are trying to make a law that if you obtain another nationality in the future, you will loose your Dutch nationality, maybe in the future they are planning the same in Britain?? I don't want to take that risk of losing my nationality.


----------



## maeee

Hi im pilipina married in a egyptian man. We will have a baby boy very soon. And we are planning to visit in egypt with my son. Is it possible? What passport do i need to process for my son, is it pilippines passport or egyptian passport? By the way my husband are currently working in qatar.


----------

